# Tecumseh H50 Repair Manual



## torres1016 (Oct 15, 2008)

I need a Techumseh H50 repair manual, can any one help. contact me at [email protected]


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=82284&page=3

Look here about halfway down....


----------

